# Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Live-Stream von der Weltpremiere - jetzt anschauen!



## MarcHatke (28. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Live-Stream von der Weltpremiere - jetzt anschauen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Live-Stream von der Weltpremiere - jetzt anschauen!


----------



## Fireball8 (28. November 2012)

Hach, was freue ich mich drauf!


----------



## lordhagen18 (28. November 2012)

warte auch schon lange darauf, aber bin etwas enttäuscht bzw. gespannt darauf wie sie gerade den 2. Teil mit Inhalt füllen, Zwei Teile hätten auch gereicht.
Oder gibts im 3. Teil dann 3h lange Schlacht am Berg?  mir wärs egal ^^ aber wär doch etwas öde


----------

